# problem with paper sticking



## pops1651 (Jun 27, 2010)

When printing on mdf coasters, & blank white liscence plates I am having a problem with the paper sticking like its glued on! I have removed protective sheets on items. Pressing at 400' for 60 sec as recomended, using "Text Print" xphr paper, peeling "hot". The biggest ? is how do u determine "med or firm or light pressure"?My heavy could be someones light? Image is transferring ok but from seeing others paper after pressing mine looks as if the ink never transferred, and paper is extremely hard to peel off, again I am peeling "hot off the press" Thanks for all the info this board provides!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I would drop the temp to 380 & apply a little less pressure also drop your time to 45 Seconds


----------



## pops1651 (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks, will try it


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Are you using TACK paper? Tack paper is for fabrics only.


----------



## pops1651 (Jun 27, 2010)

Found the problem!( too dumb to mention)

Any way how do you check pressure? I have a clam shell press with no pressure gage or any thing else to check, just an hand knob adjustment screw for pressure.


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

pops1651 said:


> Found the problem!( too dumb to mention)
> 
> Any way how do you check pressure? I have a clam shell press with no pressure gage or any thing else to check, just an hand knob adjustment screw for pressure.



I know exactly the problem -- and it's not too dumb to mention, since it will save someone else the pain you've been through! Gotta peel off that protective plastic coating, amirite? Bet you can't guess how I know that.

I also have a clam shell press, with no pressure gauge and a knob adjustment screw (does yours also tell you not to use over 50 pounds of pressure? Mine does, but there's no way to tell if you are doing that!). It really is just practice and getting to know your press. 

One way I would recommend to get a feel for light/medium/heavy pressure is to press on polyester tees (use one over and over until you don't have any blank space left). Print a small image (left chest size), and cut it down small. Press it for recommended time and temp. If you can see the edges of the paper pressed into the fabric, you are using heavy pressure. If the edges are there but only if you look at it from certain angles, that's probably medium pressure. If you can't see the edges, that's some light pressure. After pressing for a while, you just have a feel for it when you lower the handle. 

When you are pressing a different product from the one you just finished, and have to re-adjust the knob, throw a waste piece in the press with 3 sheets of paper on top (to allow for the thickness of your sub paper and protective sheets top and bottom) and make the adjustment first, so you aren't pulling it up and down with your pristine product underneath. We know you at least have waste coasters and license plates at this point!

That is one point I'd like to make: never throw a badly printed shirt out until it is covered completely, because they are great for testing. Keep at least one of the bad pieces of hard goods for setting your pressure. If you purchase small inexpensive pieces (name tags, key tags, rubber coasters) and come across a few that are defective, it's not worth your while to return for replacement; keep them for testing color on new graphics.

You'll get the hang of the press, and meanwhile, like me, you can dream of the day that a swing-away fits in the budget...


----------

